# 14x7 72 spoke Daytons



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Theese Wheels are 14x7 ((Daytons)) 300.00 plus shipping
No caps,no adapters









wheel 1








wheel 2








wheel3








wheel 4








225a spells DAYTONS :biggrin: 








This wheel can be barrell swapped..The Chrome is peeling.***** at GNC Wire Wheels can hook it up  









This one has a bent spoke








x2








back side



































call,Text,or pm me with questions.
913-489-1580
Brock


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Damn I wish I had those.....


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Apr 3 2010, 07:29 PM~17087887
> *Damn I wish I had those.....
> *


They can be yours,Big E :biggrin: Call me Homie


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

Can the spokes be replaced or are they safe to ride on?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

brock, i NEED those knock offs, ill even pick them up.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 4 2010, 05:55 PM~17095091
> *Can the spokes be replaced or are they safe to ride on?
> *


yes they can :biggrin: call carlos at GNC wire wheels.Thats who I use


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 4 2010, 07:58 PM~17096178
> *brock, i NEED  those knock offs, ill even pick them up.... :biggrin:
> *


Call me homie
913-489-1580


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

About how much would it cost for a fix like that? I wouldn't know exactly how to phrase the question to him. How much are you lookin to get for these?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 5 2010, 01:49 PM~17102204
> *About how much would it cost for a fix like that?  I wouldn't know exactly how to phrase the question to him.  How much are you lookin to get for these?
> *


Just let him know that you Have a wheel that you need a new spoke replacement :biggrin: pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I give u $300 cash right now! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hammer-on weights :nono:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 7 2010, 11:09 AM~17123111
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I  give u $300 cash right now!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wow: :0








:uh:








:roflmao: :roflmao: 
But on the real Homie,I'd keep them befor i sold them that cheap


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 7 2010, 12:46 PM~17123946
> *Hammer-on weights :nono:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 7 2010, 02:54 PM~17124025
> *:dunno:
> *


They look tacky, and can chip the chrome. I use stick-on weights on the inside so all you see is a clean wheel. :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

$300 isnt THAT bad of an offer considering the one need a new barrel which isnt cheap, and the other needs to have that spoke replaced which takes a lil time... 

adapters and kos included? if so then a lil more is proper.. if its jsut wheels tho i think $300 isnt horrible.. $400 would be decent but more than id pay for em


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 7 2010, 01:23 PM~17124316
> *$300 isnt THAT bad of an offer considering the one need a new barrel which isnt cheap, and the other needs to have that spoke replaced which takes a lil time...
> 
> adapters and kos included? if so then a lil more is proper.. if its jsut wheels tho i think $300 isnt horrible.. $400 would be decent but more than id pay for em
> *


Gnc Wire wheel Will replace The Barrell,Spokes and reseal for 140.00 :biggrin: I already checked it out. 400 would be fair without the caps and adapters.I was selling everything together,but i'll sell the wheels seperate from the adapts and caps


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 7 2010, 12:52 PM~17124015
> *:biggrin: :wow:  :0
> 
> 
> ...




:tears: that's cool! that's all i got in my wallet! I guess i'll keep rollin on my chinas! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

how much for the three way


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 7 2010, 02:34 PM~17124881
> *:tears: that's cool!  that's all i got in my wallet!  I guess i'll keep rollin on my chinas!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok homie.....Thanks


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

what's barrel swap? do they hold air? and two rims has a bet spoke? 

waaaah bout $400.00. das all i got, and i can take pix of my wallet to show proof!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 31 2010, 08:32 PM~17060982
> *Theese Wheels are 14x7 ((Daytons)) Make me an Offer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 8 2010, 10:50 AM~17134151
> *what's barrel swap?  do they hold air?  and two rims has a bet spoke?
> 
> waaaah bout $400.00. das all i got, and i can take pix of my wallet to show proof!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: holla at me
913-489-1580


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Theese Wheels are 14x7 ((Daytons)) 300.00 plus shipping
No caps,no adapters









wheel 1








wheel 2








wheel3








wheel 4








225a spells DAYTONS :biggrin: 








This wheel can be barrell swapped..The Chrome is peeling.***** at GNC Wire Wheels can hook it up  









This one has a bent spoke








x2








back side


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

Any wheel shops locally that can do the same fix on them?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@May 18 2010, 11:09 PM~17536532
> *Any wheel shops locally that can do the same fix on them?
> *


not sure.I hav a guy bthat i use for repairs.i can hook you up with him


----------



## RAIDERFAN (May 7, 2010)

got any other wheels ready to roll?? 13's or 14s'?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERFAN_@May 19 2010, 08:12 AM~17538884
> *got any other wheels ready to roll?? 13's or 14s'?
> *


Got These :biggrin: 13x7 gold center w vogue tires 
THESE JOKERS ARE CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 19 2010, 04:06 PM~17543216
> *Got These :biggrin: 13x7 gold center w vogue tires
> THESE JOKERS ARE CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN
> 
> ...


  how much?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 19 2010, 07:49 PM~17545622
> * how much?
> *


My homeboy Just bought them :biggrin: He picks them up tommorrow..for any reason he dont get them,i'll pm you  
Brock.....


----------



## RAIDERFAN (May 7, 2010)

what's big homie what kinda wheel deal you have this week???


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERFAN_@May 21 2010, 06:47 AM~17560460
> *what's big homie what kinda wheel deal you have this week???
> *


I have these 100 spokes ((Very Nice))With Brand spanking new tires.The wheels were brand new out of the box 2 weeks ago
((SHOW QUALITY :biggrin: ))
Not selling with the dayton embeds.They will come with differrent caps


----------



## RAIDERFAN (May 7, 2010)

how much??


----------



## RAIDERFAN (May 7, 2010)

one of my club members got a 2 pump set up (lona's) with 6 used batteries if you someone that needs it...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERFAN_@May 21 2010, 08:33 AM~17561244
> *how much??
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------

